# Google Home Mini



## ashley2019 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello, 
I am new to all this technology, so any help is appreciated. My friends tell me to get a Google home, or Google home mini. What is the difference between the two? Do I need a cell phone to use this device? Do I subscribe to something if I buy the Google home or mini? How does it work? I have internet connection, but no cell phone. Can someone help me? I want to use it as a reference, like ask questions like what is the weather outside, or where can I buy this or that, or play name that song games, also I want it to be able to turn off the tv, or lights or play music. Help! 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

Google home has more features and has a better speaker.
https://www.optus.com.au/shop/broadband/nbn/nbn-articles/nbn-google-home-or-google-home-mini


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

The unit will connect to your home WiFi network, You said you have internet but did not specify that you have WiFi.
If you have an Android phone, and use Google services, then they all link up. I think you can use home to make hangouts phone calls. everything is voice activated.
You may not find the shopping experience satisfactory, you might want to use a PC for that. 
It will play music, but on it's own terms. If you want to get specific with what song and artist you want, then you need to subscribe to a streaming service. 
To control lights, you need the appropriate hardware installed in you house.
https://www.cnet.com/products/google-assistant/compatibility/
The same goes with TV. You will want a chrome-cast compatible TV or a chrome-cast controller.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

ashley2019 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to all this technology, so any help is appreciated. My friends tell me to get a Google home, or Google home mini. What is the difference between the two? Do I need a cell phone to use this device? Do I subscribe to something if I buy the Google home or mini? How does it work? *I have internet connection, but no cell phone. *Can someone help me? I want to use it as a reference, like ask questions like what is the weather outside, or where can I buy this or that, or play name that song games, also I want it to be able to turn off the tv, or lights or play music. Help!
> Thanks for the help.


You need a smart phone or tablet to configure a Google Home device.


----------

